# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  مــدرسـة الــرشـد الأمــريــكــيــة بــالـشــارقــة

## هزووفه

السلام عليكم شخباركم خواتي 

بغيت اتخبركم عن مدرسة الرشد الامريكية اللي في الشارجه 

هل هي زينة ولا ..

اللي عيالها فيهم او زارت المدرسة اتخبرنا بليز عن المدرسة ..

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## دهن_العود

للللرفع

----------


## صفاء السر

هلا فيك اختي هرووفة بالنسبة لمدرسة الرشد الامريكية هي مدرسة جديدة اول عام دراسي لها العام الدراسي الجاي منهجها امريكي مع الحرص على تحفيظ القران والاحاديث النبوية بالصراحة المدرسة جدا مرتبة ومبناها جدا روعة وموقعها في مويلح مجمع المدارس وانا سجلت ولدي فيها kg1

----------


## Romanove



----------


## huda2011

انا اسمع انها مدرسة زين وصاحب ملتزم بالدين ومهتم بالعملية التعليمية اكثر منها ماديا و بالتوفيق .

----------


## senio0orita

انا هاللي سمعته و قريته في البروشور و دشيت الموقع بعد انه تهتم باللغة العربية و القرآن و صاحبها مطوع (كان امام مسجد على ما سمعت) و تتبع المنهج الامريكي و بعدها ما فتحت !! يعني ماشي تجارب.

----------


## قارورة العسل

موفقه ان شاء الله

----------


## ايمان حمزة

> السلام عليكم شخباركم خواتي 
> 
> بغيت اتخبركم عن مدرسة الرشد الامريكية اللي في الشارجه 
> 
> هل هي زينة ولا ..
> 
> اللي عيالها فيهم او زارت المدرسة اتخبرنا بليز عن المدرسة ..

----------


## ايمان حمزة

انا بصراحة زرت المدرسة وشفتها ممتازة من الناحية الدينية والاهتمام باللغة العربية واضح ,وايضا من الناحية التدريسية

----------


## أم فؤاد

اي بنات انا ابني درس كي جي ون الصراحة المدرسة مالقيت فيها سلبيات واخطاء ابدا مشا الله في كل ممتاز وابني خلص كي جي ومستواه جدا جيد وحفظوه شي ٦ سور من القرآن

----------

